# NaPoWriMo 2020 - register your interest here



## Darren White (Mar 1, 2020)

*
*​*
Why not join WF's 2020 NaPoWriMo challenge? 
Please register your interest here.​
*The challenge will be hosted on the NaPoWriMo forum or, if you want to protect your first publishing rights, we also have a NaPoWriMo workshop
​*
Looking for prompt ideas? Check out 'Prompt Suggestions'
Or chat about NaPoWriMo with fellow poets around the 'Round Table'

The challenge commences on the 1st April, so please do not post poems beforehand, they will be removed.



New members please contact Darren or PiP for posting access.

Only members who have completed the full 30 days will be issued an award.

**Any questions please shout!*


----------



## Pulse (Mar 2, 2020)

I'm interested.  :calm:


----------



## hikerpoet (Mar 2, 2020)

I'm interested


----------



## andrewclunn (Mar 2, 2020)

I made it through the first year, had RL get in the way last time.  I'll give it another go this time.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Mar 2, 2020)

I’ll give it a try


----------



## Greyson (Mar 2, 2020)

i am interested as well


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 2, 2020)

yes, Yes & YES!
_*have compiled list of past year napoets*
*prepares to "encourage"*_


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 2, 2020)

yep I'm in - not writing at the moment so this may kick start me.


----------



## RHPeat (Mar 3, 2020)

I'm in with no promise that I'll finish. I have a sick wife at home but I'll post some poems. Maybe some rewrites of old work as well. The chop shop is open to change the body into something streamline and mobility for the 2020's. I never throw a piece a paper away if it has words on it. I might take me somewhere new and different 20 years later. You never know, I might fall in love with my past lover again. Now that could be even 50 years ago. 


 :deadhorse:


a poet friend
RH Peat


----------



## PiP (Mar 3, 2020)

I've completed two NaPoWriPos so will try again this year. Thanks for the early reminder, Darren.


----------



## Sara Ella (Mar 3, 2020)

I have been looking forward to this!  Hopefully I'll write more than 10 this time.  Looking forward to everyone's poems


----------



## Irwin (Mar 3, 2020)

I could manage one a week. Is there a month for that?


----------



## Tirralirra (Mar 3, 2020)

Ye-e-es said dubiously...


----------



## Smith (Mar 3, 2020)

Demonstration of interest.


----------



## Mish (Mar 5, 2020)

I'm interested. Though I've never done this before and I worry about the quality of my poetry if I write a poem a day, especially in light of too much going IRL at the moment. But I will give this a go.


----------



## Gumby (Mar 6, 2020)

I am definitely going to try. Time is short this year, but writing something is better than writing nothing.  

Mish, the idea isn't to post perfectly written poems, but to make yourself write even if they aren't the greatest poems and a bonus is that you have a lot of material or 'seed poems' to go back and use for inspiration when NaPo is over.


----------



## Darren White (Mar 7, 2020)

Yes, it's what Gumby says. I see those 30 days as the best way to end up with 30 drafts.
I work on the best of those throughout the year to improve them. But no, they are by far not finished poems, and I couldn't care less


----------



## Mish (Mar 8, 2020)

Gumby said:


> Mish, the idea isn't to post perfectly written poems, but to make yourself write even if they aren't the greatest poems and a bonus is that you have a lot of material or 'seed poems' to go back and use for inspiration when NaPo is over.



Mish didn't know what to write for today.
He felt like that fish in "Finding Nemo".
He thought ten more seconds and called it a day.
He said, "this should do for NaPoWriMo."

So, that's the kind of stuff you'll have to look forward to.


----------



## Darren White (Mar 8, 2020)

Mish, that is fine
I like fish and a poem
and can even let it rhyme:
NaPoWriMoem

See? even I can do it.


----------



## TL Murphy (Mar 8, 2020)

What the hell - I’m in.


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Mar 8, 2020)

I'm in on this!


----------



## audrey (Mar 10, 2020)

I will give it a go--No promise to finish, but I have had fun with it before--so count me in


----------



## undead_av (Mar 10, 2020)

I'll try it!


----------



## Darren White (Mar 14, 2020)

It's going to be great


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 25, 2020)

ask not
the lengths
to which
i go.....
um.
so.
i will be fortunate to access _mah*WF*poets_
1x per week
during the "event".

in light of this,
i am compelled
to request
-early creation of napo2020 index page
-early creation of napo2020 content page(s)
-permissions to post retroactively
BUT create daily

2019 napo resources
e e cummings (the art of his poetry), friedman
poetic meter & poetic form, revised ed, fussell
the elements of style, 4th ed, strunk & white

2020 napo resources (add04102020)
notes on conceptualisms, place/fitterman
rhyme's reason (a guide to english verse), enlarged ver, hollander
the princeton handbook of poetic terms, edit by preminger et al
the best poems of the english language, heyman
waiting for geppetto, fahey
man's search for meaning, frankl

how exciting is THAT!!!!

<3
will check here
next access


----------



## Darren White (Mar 25, 2020)

-xXx-
like every year permission granted


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Mar 26, 2020)

I guess I'll try to do this again.


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 27, 2020)

Is it too late to sign up, or am I just in time?


----------



## Foxee (Mar 27, 2020)

If I can sign up this late I'd like to. I think it's a positive thing to do in the midst of a ton of negativity, even if it's a month of inexpert and even terrible poetry from me!


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 27, 2020)

Foxee said:


> If I can sign up this late I'd like to. I think it's a positive thing to do in the midst of a ton of negativity, even if it's a month of inexpert and even terrible poetry from me!



My first year I wasn't very good but I got a lot of helpful critique on each poem I submitted which was awesome and I enjoyed writing a new poem each day, at least this year I won't be work 55 hour weeks and trying to write poems hahaha.

Wishing you all the best for NaPoWrMo.


----------



## Darren White (Mar 28, 2020)

Everyone is welcome, you don't have to be an award winning poet to join!

Four more days to mentally prepare yourself.


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 28, 2020)

Darren White said:


> Everyone is welcome, you don't have to be an award winning poet to join!
> 
> Four more days to mentally prepare yourself.


Bring it on Darren


----------



## Mish (Mar 30, 2020)

So for those of us who have never NaPoWriMo'ed before, what exactly do we need to do again?

Do i just go here https://www.writingforums.com/forums/231-NaPoWriMo-Workshop create a thread like "Mish NaPo Word Salad" and away I go each day from the first of April?

I ask specifically to avoid conversations like; "Look at Mish writing his poems in '231-NaPoWriMo-Workshop' instead of '231-NaPoWriMo-Workshop!', doesn't he know none of his stuff will matter?"

Is there a set of instructions I can follow?

Like:

1. Go to this link ---
2. Create a new thread called ---
3. Invoke a sacred incantation
4. Start writing when the clock hand touches one past midnight on the first of April
etc.


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 30, 2020)

Mish said:


> So for those of us who have never NaPoWriMo'ed before, what exactly do we need to do again?
> 
> Do i just go here https://www.writingforums.com/forums/231-NaPoWriMo-Workshop create a thread like "Mish NaPo Word Salad" and away I go each day from the first of April?
> 
> ...



i put index with links to poems in workshop here
i put poems here
i put a launch board on my blog...
'cuz april seems to be a complicated time
during which
i must write hastily
upon any available concrete object
(like my arm)
and hike extra far
to get part of a signal
so i can napo.
which i will surely do...
jussayin'
*runs for more 'taters*
*soup's a little low*


----------



## Mish (Mar 30, 2020)

-xXx- said:


> i put index with links to poems in workshop here
> i put poems here
> i put a launch board on my blog...
> 'cuz april seems to be a complicated time
> ...



Got it!

Mine is here. I hope it doesn't violate any terms of agreement and everything Mish NaPoWriMo is now ready. If someone disagrees, speak now or forever hold your peace!



-xXx- said:


> upon any available concrete object
> (like my arm)



Lies!

Your arm is between 60% to 67% liquid!


----------



## Darren White (Mar 31, 2020)

Everyone, please read the stickies on this forum. They contain all info you need.
Just in case, I have also written a post about it, just read, and relax 
https://www.writingforums.com/threads/186986-Howto-NaPoWriMo-2020


----------



## Mish (Mar 31, 2020)

Darren White said:


> Everyone, please read the stickies on this forum. They contain all info you need.
> Just in case, I have also written a post about it, just read, and relax
> https://www.writingforums.com/threads/186986-Howto-NaPoWriMo-2020



Ah, that clears up a lot of my confusion. Thank you Darren. I will create my index thread now.


----------



## Mish (Mar 31, 2020)

So it's technically the first of April where I am and I got the first one ready to go. Should I start?


----------



## Darren White (Apr 1, 2020)

Gogogogo, Mish


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 1, 2020)

After a LOT of thought and deep poetic contemplation... I have decided to participate by being the official cheer leader for NaPoWriMo....I will try to read as many poems as possible, and at the very least, hit the "Like" button.... I will bring you coffee, sharpen your pencils and keep the cookies comin'....

Good Luck WF Poets! You CAN do it!!! It is time to get this party started!!!


----------



## Cugoano (Apr 1, 2020)

I'll try....


----------

